# Satin Finish Clear Coat Suggestions



## Boris (Jun 19, 2020)

In search of a reliable satin finish brush-on clear coat for use on bare metal that is reasonably priced.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2020)

I dont know what you consider reasonable priced bare metal but Ace has some good spray on clear that I use a lot.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2020)

So your advice is to go into ACE and pick up any good spray clear coat on the shelf and cut the top off the aerosol can so I can stick a brush in to brush on. Will any another Hardware store work? Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2020)

Boris said:


> So your advice is to go into ACE and pick up any good spray clear coat on the shelf and cut the top off the aerosol can so I can stick a brush in to brush on. Will any another Hardware store work? Very helpful, thank you.



Dont be stpid.You dont cut a pressurized can Spray all the paint into a glass then brush it on.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2020)

I was being a smart ass, but your last suggestion was actually very good, since I'll have to do some spraying too. This is what @bikewhorder suggested so that's what I'm buying. $12.99 with free shipping on Amazon


----------



## fatbike (Jun 19, 2020)

You two are such a two, Boris, and, Vincev. Kind of like the Odd Couple, Felix and Oscar. I wonder who's who in this scenario? I have always gotten a kick out of you two. Great sarcastic humor that play off one another well.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2020)

Really? I pictured us more like this. Please note that no guns were used in the illustration provided. I'm Itchy, the blue one.




Copyright the Simpsons


----------



## fatbike (Jun 19, 2020)

Well you haven't killed one another yet and still talking, so probably not that. Ha!







Boris said:


> Really? I pictured us more like this. Please note that no guns were used in the illustration provided. I'm Itchy, the blue one.
> View attachment 1214718
> 
> Copyright the Simpsons


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2020)

So your finally getting around to painting your old 70's Chevy after all the paint peeled and flew off?


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2020)

Boris said:


> I was being a smart ass, but your last suggestion was actually very good, since I'll have to do some spraying too. This is what @bikewhorder suggested so that's what I'm buying. $12.99 with free shipping on Amazon
> View attachment 1214710o it every few



The Ace cans are $3.99. I actually use it to seal old tools on barn wood and hang outside all year long.Works much better than Thompsons and you only have to use it every few years.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 20, 2020)

I sprayed this RoadMaster after sand blast in matte clear.  Still have to install chain guard and rack.


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2020)

It seems the economy is picking up ! I think the Boris reflector factory is open again and new reflectors will soon be cluttering the for sale section........


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2020)

fatbike said:


> You two are such a two, Boris, and, Vincev. Kind of like the Odd Couple, Felix and Oscar. I wonder who's who in this scenario? I have always gotten a kick out of you two. Great sarcastic humor that play off one another well.
> View attachment 1214717



Yes.Years ago I met Boris as we were both trying to sniff the same bike seat. Boris got in trouble because he didnt wait for the lady to get off the bike.


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2020)




----------

